

Life after users: The Detroits of the Internet - tanglesome
http://www.itworld.com/software/374952/life-after-users-detroits-internet

======
HoyZa
I was waiting for the "myspace" example. I didn't realize FOX bought it for
$520 mil and sold it for $35 mil. /OUCH/.

------
Simple1234
That's an interesting article. I enjoyed it. Ahh usenet, the good ol days.

